# Sage Oracle Err codes



## MariaP (11 mo ago)

Hi all
We have a Sage oracle that is 3 years old so out of warranty. We took great care of it but suddenly it shows the ERR or Co-err code. The grinder still works. We were quoted £425 for the repair. Is that accurate? I find it really expensive. Sage are not really answering any of my emails and i have a feeling they are not very interested in helping repairing their machines once they are sold from what i have read. Did anyone use a cheaper, reliable repairs service that they would recommend? Thank you.


----------



## Alexan12 (11 mo ago)

Hi our Sage Oracle is about 7years old but has the same problem. I await replies. I’ve opened the top but can’t work it out. It over heats to above 93 if set for 93 but if temp set to 86 it errors below at around 70.
Previous o ring fixes I’ve done DIY in the past don’t appear to be the issue this time. Appears Co Er means communication error so seems to relate to temperature probes or control board but that’s my DIY inexpert idea.
Did anyone come up with an alternative repairer? sage quoted me £349 but I’m not sure what you get for that. 
I had done a descale shortly prior to this but have refilled the boilers a number of times having read about trapped air in the ststem orincomplete filling. Ideas anyone?
JR


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Try Coffee Classics Machine Repair or Breakdown - Coffee Classics They fixed my touch when the steam wand sensor went and the call out wasn't too expensive (£108).


----------



## Alexan12 (11 mo ago)

Hi our Sage Oracle is about 7years old but has the same problem. I await replies. I’ve opened the top but can’t work it out. It over heats to above 93 if set for 93 but if temp set to 86 it errors below at around 70.
Previous o ring fixes I’ve done DIY in the past don’t appear to be the issue this time. Appears Co Er means communication error so seems to relate to temperature probes or control board but that’s my DIY inexpert idea.
Did anyone come up with an alternative repairer? sage quoted me £349 but I’m not sure what you get for that.
I had done a descale shortly prior to this but have refilled the boilers a number of times having read about trapped air in the ststem orincomplete filling. Ideas anyone?
J


TobyAnscombe said:


> Try Coffee Classics Machine Repair or Breakdown - Coffee Classics They fixed my touch when the steam wand sensor went and the call out wasn't too expensive (£108).


Thank you Toby I’ll give them a call. I just checked out the circuit board and it looks ok to my inexpert eye except one component marked C67 which I think is a capacitor has slight calcium like deposit at its front base and I have had steam boiler leaks in past so ? New ?old. I wonder if components of this can be replaced easier and cheaper than whole board? I ask.
I hope I can get an o ring set as all leaks up til now I had to fix with wrong sized nitril rings.
Thanks again.
JR


----------

